# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Halogen "pancake" spot lights.

## Paul Pawlaczyk

Still trying to find replacements for Halogen pancake lights. Is it that they are not available only in the US? Or, can they be bought in Canada? Kinda stuck here.
=P=

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Replacements FOUND! *50 Watt Clear 12V Screw Terminal (G53) Base PAR36 Narrow Spot Bulb (50PAR36/NSP)*Look up GE Lighting on the net.
=P=

----------


## Rodneyna

Has anyone found an LED sub for this bulb?

----------


## marclanglois

> Has anyone found an LED sub for this bulb?


http://www.soraa.com/products/43-PAR36#

Here is a great replacement. This is one of the first Par36/AR111 lamps with a true 8 degree beam spread. They are releasing a 4 degree soon as well which I've seen and it is quite impressive.

----------

